# Foal Pencil Sketch [PIC]



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I was inspired to draw today.. so I did. I used a regular pencil I found around the house and toilet paper to blend :lol:. I also made a failed attempt to shade.. I've never had any art classes, so that explains a lot :wink:

My scanner isn't working right now so here's the best picture I could get of it.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Obviously the date is wrong :shock:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

b.u.m.p?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I like this one and I think you did it justice with the blending. I have never used toilet paper before, but another economical way to blend that has worked for me is to use cotton balls to blend large areas and q tips to blend smaller areas. I never leave a drawing blended because I feel that blending mutes the darker tones, so I generally go back and add more dark tones over the blended areas. give that a try and I think this drawing will pop even more. I have never taken art classes either, but I just experiment "a lot" and take in advice from other more proficient artists who know a thing or two about technique. Great job!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Good work  
And yep, I'm another one who hasn't had art classes before, and now I've got a busy wait list full of commissions to get done and my own business to go with it. Teaching yourself with a little guidance from others is a good way to go


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Really cute drawing, I think you did pretty good. I also use toilet paper to blend. :lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wonderful drawing!


----------

